# Cooking oil with garlic



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Today I grabbed a can of garlic infused cooking oil, to treat my fishhooks. Intent is that the oil will prevent rust, and some say that garlic is a fish attractant. I guess if the can had a picture of a big fish and one of a famous fishing personality, it would cost three times as much.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXJccjwAAA7fgAASQCMAECiAEAAu79+gIABIzNI9Rk9TbVBiaMgapmCnqaAAaaNG4OL41b4SgHv1KL39gSgjmRUtpstDWt05qCO2aY33MS4Vixi5wmZB1jClKp8tW9dEAkygsin+LuSKcKEg5LjkeA==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

There are quite a few fish-attracting sprays and scents out there which incorporate garlic, sounds like a top idea :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

I went fishing with a friend recently that fishes the Bass Electric series.

Lol, in his tackle bag he had a can of the spray on oil garlic flavour. Apparently all the Bass fishos are using it now as it is heaps cheaper in this form than in the small bottles they sell in the tackle shops.

Makes perfect sense, thx Andybear you have jogged my memory 

Cheers


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Let us know how it works out Andy.


----------

